What would be your dream application or service? - theaktu
======
jthurman
As a programmer, my dream service is an API that lets me code against all of
the financial institutions/businesses that I deal with. Not a read-only thing
like Mint uses, but something I can actually execute, receive events, etc...
so that I could automate my finances with code.

A few examples of things I'd like to be able to do:

Every Saturday, automatically transfer X% of last week's revenues to a savings
account (which I use to pay my quarterly taxes).

When my personal checking account balance drops below $X, transfer $Y from my
savings account at another institution.

On the 10th day of every month, pay off my MasterCard balance from my personal
checking account. If doing so would leave less than $X in the account, then
don't do it, and alert me (probably by email) every day until I fix it.

Every time my personal account receives a transfer from my business account,
transfer X% of that to a retirement account.

Etc....

Of course, the barriers to doing something like this are enormous. Enough that
it might simply be impossible, but you're the one who asked for "dream[s]." :)

Good luck!

